# 5th Annual Lordstown meet 2017 - Is it in the works?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have seen a number of threads highlighting the previous Lordstown meets and am very interested in attending ( and possibly helping out) the next one. It seems to be normally in the May / June timeframe and it is creeping towards February already. I just what to know if I need to budget for the meet as I have been spending quite a bit on parts and see no end in sight at the moment - My eyes are bigger than my wallet.

:hope:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's a splendid event and accompanying experience that made my 13 hour drive each way worthwhile.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Plan to budget a 3-night stay at a local hotel plus food and gas to get there and back, for all the days you'll be staying and traveling. 

I sent Tom at Lordstown an e-mail on the 4th, and another one today, and he said we should hear something after next week as far as possible dates for the meet. I'll post something as soon as I hear back from him.


----------



## DonKernz (Dec 11, 2016)

I live 10 min from the plant, any local feet on the ground you need just ask. Father in Law just retired from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I wonder if we'll get a few dates and vote again.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Plan to budget a 3-night stay at a local hotel plus food and gas to get there and back, for all the days you'll be staying and traveling.
> 
> I sent Tom at Lordstown an e-mail on the 4th, and another one today, and he said we should hear something after next week as far as possible dates for the meet. I'll post something as soon as I hear back from him.


Glad to hear it's already in the planning stages. I assume there will be a centralized hotel or grouping of hotels we would stay at. What was the average rates last year?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here are three resources to help those considering travel through Chicago enroute to Lordstown:

1. When is Chicago-area Traffic the Worst?

2. DECODING CHICAGO TRAFFIC REPORTS (includes map segments)

3. Chicago Traffic Report definitions


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

What is on the anticipated agenda? I may attend but have no intentions of staying three nights, I would enjoy seeing a plant tour and mingle with fellow Cruze owners for a bit. I am about 350 miles out from the plant, so a decent drive but really not a huge one. Plus depending upon the dates whether I may be able to attend or not, planning on taking a week in May to take my son that is graduating from college to California for a week, which should be a blast. Kinda one last trip to celebrate his accomplishment and him dropping off my payroll.:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> What is on the anticipated agenda? I may attend but have no intentions of staying three nights, I would enjoy seeing a plant tour and mingle with fellow Cruze owners for a bit. I am about 350 miles out from the plant, so a decent drive but really not a huge one. Plus depending upon the dates whether I may be able to attend or not, planning on taking a week in May to take my son that is graduating from college to California for a week, which should be a blast. Kinda one last trip to celebrate his accomplishment and him dropping off my payroll.:th_dblthumb2:


There's usually a plant tour of at least the assembly plant on Friday. In earlier years, we had a tour of the sheet metal stamping/robot plant as well. Saturday, we usually hang out somewhere as a group and do any number of activities. Check out last year's thread in the events section to see what we had available. People usually arrive Thursday night and leave Sunday morning. 

Hotel rates vary, but IIRC they had decent rates with a coupon at the Motel 6 in Youngstown where many of us stayed. I think it was $46 or so per night, but I don't remember exactly. The coupon knocked off $10 per night and the rooms were decent.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Here are three resources to help those considering travel through Chicago enroute to Lordstown:
> 
> 1. When is Chicago-area Traffic the Worst?
> 
> ...


I think I can answer #1 without looking - Worst hours are 00:00 AM to 11:59 PM Sunday to Saturday.  Actually other than the few extremely aggressive drivers I've had no problems driving through Chicago on I-80 on my trips to and from Lordstown. Easier driving than NYC and Boston.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> What is on the anticipated agenda? I may attend but have no intentions of staying three nights, I would enjoy seeing a plant tour and mingle with fellow Cruze owners for a bit. I am about 350 miles out from the plant, so a decent drive but really not a huge one. Plus depending upon the dates whether I may be able to attend or not, planning on taking a week in May to take my son that is graduating from college to California for a week, which should be a blast. Kinda one last trip to celebrate his accomplishment and him dropping off my payroll.:th_dblthumb2:


I missed one for the same reason - my son's college graduation. You probably won't drop him completely off your "payroll" for a couple of years yet as some items are simply easier to pay until contracts expire.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

obermd said:


> I think I can answer #1 without looking - Worst hours are 00:00 AM to 11:59 PM Sunday to Saturday.  Actually other than the few extremely aggressive drivers I've had no problems driving through Chicago on I-80 on my trips to and from Lordstown. Easier driving than NYC and Boston.


I rarely have issues with driving in Chicago area. I go there a few times a year, very fast pace but no issues when I go there. Navigation on my phone sure helps especially if I am driving by myself. I have a client in the suburbs and normally enjoy visiting. Plus I have the ipass thing so I don't have to stop for tolls.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

obermd said:


> I missed one for the same reason - my son's college graduation. You probably won't drop him completely off your "payroll" for a couple of years yet as some items are simply easier to pay until contracts expire.


I am in the investment business, his education is quite expensive but it's the best investment I have ever made. He is interviewing and I am confident he will do well. He inspires me to do better, he is in Washington next couple days for inauguration and I couldn't be prouder of him. Not too concerned about dropping off payroll.


----------



## DonKernz (Dec 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

My recommendation for timing that segment via I-94/294 would be to hit the WI / Il border at about 4am.

Edit: I must be getting senile as I missed the whole second page replying to "Dr. Ober's" post #10 and then took me ten minutes to add this edit - sheesh - got kicked off the forum twice, waited miliminutes for the site to load and retyped this twice - I think snail mail or even delivering through Chicago might be faster!!! :blowup:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got a response from Tom today. 

They received approval for the event, and they need to pick a date that works for them and us. They prefer Thursdays or Fridays, so we'll do Friday. He will be reviewing upcoming production schedules for May and will send me the dates as soon as those production schedules are available. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> My recommendation for timing that segment via I-94/294 would be to hit the WI / Il border at about 4am.
> 
> Edit: I must be getting senile as I missed the whole second page replying to "*Dr. Ober's*" post #10 and then took me ten minutes to add this edit - sheesh - got kicked off the forum twice, waited miliminutes for the site to load and retyped this twice - I think snail mail or even delivering through Chicago might be faster!!! :blowup:


The md are actually my initials. I've been using this userid for several decades now and when I started it didn't even occur to me that it might be mis-interpreted as "Dr."


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

obermd said:


> The md are actually my initials. I've been using this userid for several decades now and when I started it didn't even occur to me that it might be mis-interpreted as "Dr."


I kind of figured that, but just couldn't help myself, :signlol:
This might just turn into your new monicker if you don't stop helping people!:smileystooges:


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> The md are actually my initials. I've been using this userid for several decades now and when I started it didn't even occur to me that it might be mis-interpreted as "Dr."


And all this time I thought you originated from Maryland many years ago


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

yeah I drove by . had to stop and get a pic .......


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

brian v said:


> View attachment 217010
> yeah I drove by . had to stop and get a pic .......


Boy you sure modded the $?!+ outta your Cruze!


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Hotel rates vary, but IIRC they had decent rates with a coupon at the Motel 6 in Youngstown where many of us stayed.


They also have a pool!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hopefully I will be able to make it again this year. Had a blast last year, and it was nice to put faces behind usernames.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Hopefully I will be able to make it again this year. Had a blast last year, and it was nice to put faces behind usernames.


Oh, that's easy, here's mine


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Has a date been set....? I may have missed it in 3 pages.....I'm very interested. Thanks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll get date options on Monday. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

KOBALT said:


> They also have a pool!


LOL that pool tho!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Is my Siesta Wagon allowed or would they probably murder me?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

EricSmit said:


> Is my Siesta Wagon allowed or would they probably murder me?


You may find it walled in


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll get date options on Monday.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


Oh snap! You ended up getting that Priv! That was a sweet deal. How do you like it?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> You may find it walled in


let me go find a rim to shoot.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

KOBALT said:


> Oh snap! You ended up getting that Priv! That was a sweet deal. How do you like it?


Amazing. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> You may find it walled in


I will know this feeling, as well...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

EricSmit said:


> Is my Siesta Wagon allowed or would they probably murder me?


Was it built by UAW workers? If so then you're ok other than strange looks. If not, ride with someone else.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Closing this thread. The meet thread is at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...5th-annual-cruzetalk-lordstown-meet-tour.html.


----------

